# Just plane fun/frustrating (got to use a metal planer!)



## Braeden P (Mar 15, 2021)

so I was to busy to post this yesterday but yesterday me and my brother peyton went down to the machine shop at tuckahoe steam and gas association to plane a lathe bed on a metal planer. It took about 5 minutes to oil everything on it it has tons of oil ports then it took about 10 minutes to set it up, then we started planing it was cutting fine then there was a huge hard spot and the tool glided over the hard spot but we kept going until we reached  the side then honed the tool again and it was cutting the hard spot we did that again so it was three passes at the same depth for it to cut evenly then the same thing on the other side then three spring passes across the whole thing it took about 4 hours would have taken 2 or 3 if there was no hard spots but if they could plane that lathe bed 130 years ago with high carbon steel then hss could do it but it was no easy task will but up some pictures soon but I only took a few @DiscoDan took some videos of it running and click on the link to see some pictures of the planer





__





						Tuckahoe Steam & Gas Association - Home
					

We are an all-volunteer organization founded in 1973 and headquartered on Maryland's Eastern Shore. Our Mission is to preserve the historical Eastern Shore rural way of life.




					tuckahoesteam.org
				




I know no pics no proof but trust me I will put up some pictures soon


----------



## brino (Mar 15, 2021)

"watching" this thread.

Thanks for posting @Braeden P !

-brino


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 15, 2021)

That's very cool. Wish I had one close by. Mike


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 18, 2021)

only have a few low quality clips and a few pictures I will try to not forget to post them today


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 19, 2021)

Here you go


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 19, 2021)

No video with the videos, just sound.


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 19, 2021)

I will mak a YouTube video then


----------



## finsruskw (Mar 19, 2021)

_I can't get any of it to open_


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 19, 2021)

Dang thing never works


----------



## francist (Mar 20, 2021)

Worked for me, those are great videos Braeden


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 20, 2021)

Works on my phone but not on my computer


----------



## f350ca (Mar 20, 2021)

Great video Braeden, how much is the step over between passes.
Works on my apple computer.


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 20, 2021)

About 3/16 then the finish cut was about 1/8


----------



## Winegrower (Mar 20, 2021)

Yep, works on the iPad.  That’s an amazingly long stroke on that planer.  Thanks for the shots.

 Braeden, I hope you get really good geometry and trig teachers.   I’m thinking you may be one of only a few fellow students who understand why you want to know this stuff.


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 20, 2021)

That is a small planer capacity is 24 by 24 b 6’ the biggest planer made weighted 845,000 pounds it was made in 1908


----------

